# 76 super beetle



## shnishigus (Oct 6, 2009)

i own a 76 super beetele that i want to do a engine swap in, i want to put a mk3 vr6 into it, but i want it in the rear part of the car. and want the front trunk to stay the same. does any one know how i can do this?


----------

